# Customer said I will give you 5 stars



## Roberto134 (Jan 6, 2016)

DRIVER SAID , KEEP YOUR 5 STARS AND GIVE ME A COUPLE OF BUCK


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

"Add a badge while you're at it"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd rather have a 5-star than two bucks and a 1-star.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I'd rather have a 5-star than two bucks and a 1-star.


Really??

Where do you live?! I'm assuming your landlord or mortgage company accepts stars and badges instead of currency and I want to move there if that's the case.

People - listen up!! Your badges and stars mean SHIT! As long as your rating is 4.65+ then you really shouldn't waste time trying for STARS AND BADGES. They do nothing for you. Nothing!

When will people understand this fact?

****ing pax giving us free badges and 5-stars like they're doing us a frigging favor. Shove your stars and badges up your tightwad assholes, cheap-ass pax.

Seriously, your cheap ignorant ways will get you a one-way ticket to HELL. Sleep tight cheap ****s, and burn in the dungeon of cheapness. I seriously hate you.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Really??
> 
> Where do you live?! I'm assuming your landlord or mortgage company accepts stars and badges instead of currency and I want to move there if that's the case.
> 
> ...


Julescase chic you are losing it. Your rants are generally repetitious but the anger is escalating.

Did you not get any trophies as a kid. Did your ex run off with a trophy wife? Did something happen by a man with a a badge? This is a safe space 4u.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I had one of those tonight, it's been atleast 6mos. Definitely 5* bro........ Before joining this forum I would be stoked and say something like sounds great and give them a 5*
Tonight I said sounds great and gave him a 1* before my dome light went out after he closed the door. UP.net has changed me? I admit I thought what would upyouruber and julescase do?

PEOPLE SUCK.......BRO!



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Julescase chic you are losing it. Your rants are generally repetitious but the anger is escalating.
> 
> Did you not get any trophies as a kid. Did your ex run off with a trophy wife? Did something happen by a man with a a badge? This is a safe space 4u.


I can't wait for this one!!! I know she is drafting a response as we speak. Weird response though, makes me wonder what's happening on your side of the street?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Really??
> 
> Where do you live?! I'm assuming your landlord or mortgage company accepts stars and badges instead of currency and I want to move there if that's the case.
> 
> ...


As always well said Jules...8>)

I do so love to see you rant...8>)

You have a way of doing it...

That seems so Lady like...8>)

Rakos


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Really??
> 
> Where do you live?! I'm assuming your landlord or mortgage company accepts stars and badges instead of currency and I want to move there if that's the case.
> 
> ...


Love it ! ! LMFAO


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Really??
> 
> Where do you live?! I'm assuming your landlord or mortgage company accepts stars and badges instead of currency and I want to move there if that's the case.
> 
> ...


I love your rants too. 

You're not afraid to say what we are all thinking when some random person pi$$es us off. 

Your posts have actually made my day better sometimes. They always bring a smile to my face. 

Here's to you for keeping it real!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Julescase chic you are losing it. Your rants are generally repetitious but the anger is escalating.
> 
> Did you not get any trophies as a kid. Did your ex run off with a trophy wife? Did something happen by a man with a a badge? This is a safe space 4u.


Actually, it's of the above; you truly know me!

Incredible how intuitive you are.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Really??
> 
> Where do you live?! I'm assuming your landlord or mortgage company accepts stars and badges instead of currency and I want to move there if that's the case.
> 
> ...


Well I look at it this way... the two bucks lasts me until my next stop at 7-11. The 1-star will be there for the next 100 rides. But you do whatever makes you feel good!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Well I look at it this way... the two bucks lasts me until my next stop at 7-11. The 1-star will be there for the next 100 rides. But you do whatever makes you feel good!


I thought it was the last 500 rides?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

The lie dector has determined ...(drumroll)...that was a lie.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I will take the money. You can have my star rating, I get paid the same whether I am 4.95 or 4.65. Same number of rides, same cut gets taken out of my pay, same drunks at 1:45am.

I like a high rating as much as the next person. But what I like even better is being able to pay my bills on time.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I thought it was the last 500 rides?


It's 100 in DFW.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Two bucks will pay for a cup of coffee and help me stay awake longer to drive more.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> It's 100 in DFW.


I think the 20% crowd is still on 500.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> I think the 20% crowd is still on 500.


Not this 20%.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll bet $2 I can find posts from everyone posting about how ratings are worthless ALSO complaining about low ratings somewhere in a 5 month window on this board.

"1 starred for professionalism. SMH"


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Seriously, your cheap ignorant ways will get you a one-way ticket to HELL. Sleep tight cheap &%[email protected]!*s, and burn in the dungeon of cheapness. I seriously hate you.


god damn!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> I had one of those tonight, it's been atleast 6mos. Definitely 5* bro........ Before joining this forum I would be stoked and say something like sounds great and give them a 5*
> Tonight I said sounds great and gave him a 1* before my dome light went out after he closed the door. UP.net has changed me? I admit I thought what would upyouruber and julescase do?
> 
> PEOPLE SUCK.......BRO!
> ...


Salty: you handled no differently than I would! Yup, you said it, people do suck....big time!


----------



## jboi (Oct 24, 2017)

I hear this all the time. I'll give you 5 stars.


----------

